# Is it true?



## Vini (Sep 7, 2009)

I`m going soon to live in thailand for about 7-8 months with my girfriend. In the beggining I was looking for something near Phuket Town but recently I heard comments that the place is madness! Just prostitutes and turists... Is it true?

I`m looking for something easy going, a nice beach without much crew and parties... A place where I can have a drink with my girlfriend and meet some nice people to have a chat after work.. /

Which beach/places should I have a look? 

Thank you!


Vini


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vini said:


> I`m going soon to live in thailand for about 7-8 months with my girfriend. In the beggining I was looking for something near Phuket Town but recently I heard comments that the place is madness! Just prostitutes and turists... Is it true?
> 
> I`m looking for something easy going, a nice beach without much crew and parties... A place where I can have a drink with my girlfriend and meet some nice people to have a chat after work.. /
> 
> ...



Vini,

That's it? That's going to be your life - sitting around drinking and chatting in Thailand? Doesn't even sound remotely interesting to me but to each his own. Why come half way around the world to do that when there are many places as good and much closer? 

I've not been to Phuket but it's supposed to be a beautiful place but I've also heard some disquieting comments like the provincial governor on a holy crusade to rid his area of farangs illegally taking over his dominion. Translation - having the temerity to think that the money they invest should, I guess, remain theirs. What gall. Be wary of investing any money in Thailand - what can be given to you can also be taken away.

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Vini said:


> I`m going soon to live in thailand for about 7-8 months with my girfriend. In the beggining I was looking for something near Phuket Town but recently I heard comments that the place is madness! Just prostitutes and turists... Is it true?
> 
> I`m looking for something easy going, a nice beach without much crew and parties... A place where I can have a drink with my girlfriend and meet some nice people to have a chat after work.. /
> 
> ...



Vini,

Sorry, didn't catch that part about chatting AFTER WORK. Though you were another rich dilettante living off the fat of the land drinking his life away! With a pretty girl, no doubt!


----------



## justcruizin (Sep 5, 2009)

Vini,

Phuket town is not all bar girls hounding you to take them home. Having said that tho, though is a swag of really nice beaches on Phuket. Some that come to mind is a little place called Surin beach just north of Patong. To the south is Kata Beach which is quite laid back and again, a beautiful place. You will strike tourists wherever you go on Phuket but the places mentioned are not as fast paced as either Patong or Phuket Town. Good luck and enjoy your time there. The culture is just fantastic.
Cheers. Justcruizin!


----------



## Vini (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! 

I`m living in London now and looking for a more peacefull place to live. A place where I can wake-up in the morning and go run in the beach, meet some nice people and enjoy the life, have a good time and go travel around asia during this time.. 

That is why I choose thailand besides the culture is really diferent than mine so it will be interesting to see how they think and learn something from this.. 

I`ll be living by trading and all I need is my computer and a internet conection, that is all..


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

7/8 months? Have you looked into the visa situation yet?

(A double entry tourist visa from the UK will get you six months, but beyond that it gets complicated... a work permit is theoretically required _whatever _work you do, but in your field you won't get one - so be careful what you apply for!)


----------

